# JuggerKnot Mini RTA - Reviews



## Gringo (15/11/18)

Gringo said:


> VAPE mail !!!!... thanks to Shaun at The Vape Den... you biscuit. Great service and sommer a freebeeeee as well.
> View attachment 151389


Right manne.... and the verdict ?
Dutchman salad ( chicken dinner ) !!!!
Wow... flavor galore.( juice in use is A4s Sippy Ice )
Compared with the Intake, same cotton Ohms at 0.8 Fused Clapton....

Airflow is better ( more and smoother )
Flavour is better ( as I own a Intake, Zeus single coil as well ) than both the intake and Zeus.
Wicking not as easy as the Zeus but not difficult if you know how to wick the Intake...( same method as Intake ). Could be challenging if you new to RTA's ) 
Looks.... man this is a beauty,as good looking as the Zeus, but just a little better. Like going to a nudist beach.. just that step up....
I dislike the Drip Tip... think I'm just use to the Intake... so swaped Tips and.... Happynesssss is !!!
This is just my initial observation, bearing in mind I'm still new to this.., but having said that, my taste buds have lots of experience.

Will give an update in a weeks time...on my final thoughts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

Creating this thread in the RTA Reviews - Tanks subforum for @Gringo

Am going to move a post from the Vape Mail thread here. 
When done, it will appear above this one

Let this be the place for reviews and opinions on this tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (20/11/18)

Get the wicking right(less is better) and this RTA is a winner.

Good airflow and flavour for days.

I haven't touched my Intake or DR since I got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial (20/11/18)

Hi Guys, I completely missed this tank release and now... well.... is there any place that still sells it or?


----------



## CTRiaan (20/11/18)

Zebelial said:


> Hi Guys, I completely missed this tank release and now... well.... is there any place that still sells it or?


I got mine from The Vape Den, but they are sold out as far as I know. 

You can check with @Pho3niX90 or otherwise try The eCig Store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (20/11/18)

CTRiaan said:


> I got mine from The Vape Den, but they are sold out as far as I know.
> 
> You can check with @Pho3niX90 or otherwise try The eCig Store.


AWESOME thanks @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/18)

Not that anyone needs a wicking tutorial on this rta (super simple) but this is how I do mines

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo (20/11/18)

Rafique said:


> Not that anyone needs a wicking tutorial on this rta (super simple) but this is how I do mines
> 
> View attachment 151783
> View attachment 151784
> View attachment 151785


I wick and coil space mine, the same as my intake...and i have to much flavour.. it tastes like i am drinking the juice. I added some pic should anyone want to try it out.

Also found that if i fluff cotton to much, the tank floods when i refill.

All and all... the best RTA i own and on par with most of my RDS's with the exception of one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (20/11/18)

Gringo said:


> I wick and coil space mine, the same as my intake...and i have to much flavour.. it tastes like i am drinking the juice. I added some pic should anyone want to try it out.
> 
> Also found that if i fluff cotton to much, the tank floods when i refill.
> 
> ...



I was wicking like that and then got too much flavour, same flavour I got on the Dvarw but it was too much for me.

Il try a space coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (20/11/18)

Tip: Close the airflow when filling to avoid spit back from a flooded deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greg (21/11/18)

Gringo said:


> I wick and coil space mine, the same as my intake...and i have to much flavour.. it tastes like i am drinking the juice. I added some pic should anyone want to try it out.
> 
> Also found that if i fluff cotton to much, the tank floods when i refill.
> 
> ...



I think this is the first time I have seen anyone complain about too much flavor. That coil looks small, is it 2.5 id?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (21/11/18)

Greg said:


> I think this is the first time ?



I didn’t know there was such a thing‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greg (21/11/18)

Does anyone struggle a bit with filling it? It seems to always want to spill out when it starts getting too full so I cant ever seem to fill it up all the way. I never had this issue with the OBS nano which is the same style fill system. Perhaps it could just be my juice, either 70/30 or 75/25 I use...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (21/11/18)

Greg said:


> Does anyone struggle a bit with filling it? It seems to always want to spill out when it starts getting too full so I cant ever seem to fill it up all the way. I never had this issue with the OBS nano which is the same style fill system. Perhaps it could just be my juice, either 70/30 or 75/25 I use...


I don't fill it all the way because it spills and gives spitback if I overfill.

That's with the bubble tank. I haven't used the other one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rafique (21/11/18)

Hence my wicking method above. I don't get spit back on filling no matter what juice. I do get spit back on over filling. It as if some of the juice is hiding somewhere. If u filling just until the brim of the bubble glass u can rest assured it's full. After a few seconds the tank looks completely full

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gringo (21/11/18)

Greg said:


> I think this is the first time I have seen anyone complain about too much flavor. That coil looks small, is it 2.5 id?


Yebo... 2.5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/12/18)

This RTA gives me better flavour than my RDAs and I'm not even running a fancy coil - parallel SS 26g, 0.28 Ohm at 40-45 Watt.

Maybe I just don't have the right RDA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (5/12/18)

CTRiaan said:


> I don't fill it all the way because it spills and gives spitback if I overfill.
> 
> That's with the bubble tank. I haven't used the other one.



keep the tank horizontal while filling, and make sure the bottle tip is pushed all the way into a corner of the slot. the liquid will pass easily around the centre shaft and straight down into the tank. this will help avoid the liquid build up causing the bubbles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CTRiaan (5/12/18)

Daniel said:


> keep the tank horizontal while filling, and make sure the bottle tip is pushed all the way into a corner of the slot. the liquid will pass easily around the centre shaft and straight down into the tank. this will help avoid the liquid build up causing the bubbles.


Thanks, I got used to it and no more spills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/18)

@ARYANTO you may want to check this thread out.
My first attempt at cooling was not bad but I felt I needed to lift the coils higher.







Removed a wrap and made the legs longer.




Have my next coil ready but I'm enjoying the current coil.

3x28 aliened with 36 awg. All ni80 and will be doing 3mm ID and wicking with TFC elite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> @ARYANTO you may want to check this thread out.
> My first attempt at cooling was not bad but I felt I needed to lift the coils higher.
> View attachment 154734
> View attachment 154735
> ...


The coil legs are 4mm at the mo , and running a Demon killer Quad- 3 ID with Swag SUPREME and only had joy the whole day , want to try an Alien Clapton shortly , quick question please - I change juice [deserts and strawberry mixes] frequently and want to know when must I change cotton ?


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> @ARYANTO you may want to check this thread out.
> My first attempt at cooling was not bad but I felt I needed to lift the coils higher.
> View attachment 154734
> View attachment 154735
> ...



Wow @Christos - those coils look SUPERB!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> @ARYANTO you may want to check this thread out.
> My first attempt at cooling was not bad but I felt I needed to lift the coils higher.
> View attachment 154734
> View attachment 154735
> ...


Now this is coil porn! What is the resistance sitting at? 0.19? What brand of coil is that? Or is it DIY?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> The coil legs are 4mm at the mo , and running a Demon killer Quad- 3 ID with Swag SUPREME and only had joy the whole day , want to try an Alien Clapton shortly , quick question please - I change juice [deserts and strawberry mixes] frequently and want to know when must I change cotton ?



I dont have this setup @ARYANTO - but usually my wick lasts about 20-30ml of juice.
If its a wick gunker (ie dark or sweet juice) then on the low side of that range. If its a light coloured fruity menthol or a juice that doesnt shred the wicks - then it can go even longer.
Also, power makes a difference. The higher the power I think the wicks last a bit less. But then again if you are measuring by mls of juice, it should probably even out.

One can taste when the flavour subsides a bit - then you know it could be the wick getting tired. But the problem is that most times, you dont actually notice it because it happens so gradually. When you change wicks you notice a big difference. At least for me

Some folk change wicks more frequently or when changing flavours - but thats a hassle for me - so I tend to vape the same flavour in a device until the wick change is due. On some devices its the same flavour for a long long time

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Now this is coil porn! What is the resistance sitting at? 0.19? What brand of coil is that? Or is it DIY?



Kidney Puncher cores (3x28 AWG) with Coil Society alien 34 AWG. comes out to about 0.25 ohms and custom built by myself.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> The coil legs are 4mm at the mo , and running a Demon killer Quad- 3 ID with Swag SUPREME and only had joy the whole day , want to try an Alien Clapton shortly , quick question please - I change juice [deserts and strawberry mixes] frequently and want to know when must I change cotton ?


I change cotton every 2 tanks.
Depends on if the profiles are complimentary and if your cotton or coils are looking slightly brown

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> Kidney Puncher cores (3x28 AWG) with Coil Society alien 34 AWG. comes out to about 0.25 ohms and custom built by myself.


Well if you ever decide to go commercial with your coils (if you haven't already and I am just living under a rock) , then please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

@Christos - if you go commercial with your coils I'll buy a forward contract for the next 100 coils 
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Well if you ever decide to go commercial with your coils (if you haven't already and I am just living under a rock) , then please let me know


Thank you. I barely have time to make coils for myself... I did however learn a lot about coil making from @akhalz who is my coil guru when I need fancy coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/18)

vicTor said:


> not fussed about the rta, but your coil though
> 
> self made right ?


Yes sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> Yes sir.



apologies, if i had read further ahead before asking

good job though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Zebelial said:


> Hi Guys, I completely missed this tank release and now... well.... is there any place that still sells it or?


As of 28/12 The Vape Den still have some left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

''One can taste when the flavour subsides a bit - then you know it could be the wick getting tired. But the problem is that most times, you dont actually notice it because it happens so gradually. When you change wicks you notice a big difference.''@Silver


Morning you nice people , changed to Alien clapton, 3 id, 5 wraps with the Swag supreme cotton and the flav from the Loaded -Smores is insane , on the Smok [even with a brand new coil installed] you barely tasted the marshmallow and cracker .Now it's right on top and the taste is insane !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> ''One can taste when the flavour subsides a bit - then you know it could be the wick getting tired. But the problem is that most times, you dont actually notice it because it happens so gradually. When you change wicks you notice a big difference.''@Silver
> Morning you nice people , changed to Alien clapton, 3 id, 5 wraps with the Swag supreme cotton and the flav from the Loaded -Smores is insane , on the Smok [even with a brand new coil installed] you barely tasted the marshmallow and cracker .Now it's right on top and the taste is insane !



Great to hear @ARYANTO 
And that is one of the main attractions for me of rebuildables versus (most) stock coils
I know there are some stock coils these days that have great flavour but for the basic ones, there is just no contest against a good rebuildable setup

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/18)

Got this character today.
Must say so far it's a winner.
Using the stock coil that came with the gear rta ( 28 + 38x9 + 28 + 36) framed staple.
On my 7th or 8th tank of juice and great wicking, great draw (50% airflow open), great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Congrats just what you need to see you into the new year , Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (1/1/19)

This is how I am currently wicking it. Thinned out cotton suggestion by @Christos and cotton floating (like a puddle thing) suggested by @Pho3niX90

Flavour for days!  Sorry I didnt wipe the tank for the photo...too eager to vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/19)

The first round of stock with concomitant all round positive hype (you know who you are!) got me interested. Then I read somewhere that the Juggerknot Mini is tops for bringing out high notes. Thus, I joined the second round from the Vape Den (@Pho3niX90).

Coiled and wicked it my way. Kanthal Clapton wire (26AWG, wrapped twice with 32AWG), 7 wraps with 3.5mm ID. The legs are 5mm. My Geekvape building thingy measured it at 1.28 ohms, but on the Armour Pro it shows 1.17 ohms. Wicked with TFC. Thinned out the tails, cut off the sides, and tucked them in - not touching the bottom.

Filled with my Dry Lemon juice, which I had in mind from the start. Installed on the Armour Pro with a 510 drip tip adapter and a MTL friendly drip tip. Air slots about 1/6th open. 20W.

Holy smokes! Smooth, very smooth air flow. The bitter and biting notes of the Dry Lemon comes through perfectly. Just like a Dry Lemon beverage tastes. I have the same juice in a Skyline (different coil though) and it is not nearly as beverage perfect as in the Juggerknot. This is a keeper for sure.

Without this forum I would not have even known about this RTA. Cheers to you all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/19)

Andre said:


> The first round of stock with concomitant all round positive hype (you know who you are!) got me interested. Then I read somewhere that the Juggerknot Mini is tops for bringing out high notes. Thus, I joined the second round from the Vape Den.
> 
> Coiled and wicked it my way. Kanthal Clapton wire (26AWG, wrapped twice with 32AWG), 7 wraps with 3.5mm ID. The legs are 5mm. My Geekvape building thingy measured it at 1.28 ohms, but on the Armour Pro it shows 1.17 ohms. Wicked with TFC. Thinned out the tails, cut off the sides, and tucked them in - not touching the bottom.
> 
> ...


Received mine on Tuesday and was planning to try it this weekend. After reading this, can't wait to throw a coil and wick in it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (8/2/19)

Well after much waiting and anticipation, what can I say?

This rta is bloody amazing! Flavour is incredible! Wicking is a breeze, running a @smilelykumeenit alien at 0.36 ohms. Great airflow, full flavour, dense clouds. I'm a very happy vaper 




P.S. Drip tip is a bit short for my liking although it is pretty. Swapped it for the Recurve tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Andre said:


> The first round of stock with concomitant all round positive hype (you know who you are!) got me interested. Then I read somewhere that the Juggerknot Mini is tops for bringing out high notes. Thus, I joined the second round from the Vape Den (@Pho3niX90).
> 
> Coiled and wicked it my way. Kanthal Clapton wire (26AWG, wrapped twice with 32AWG), 7 wraps with 3.5mm ID. The legs are 5mm. My Geekvape building thingy measured it at 1.28 ohms, but on the Armour Pro it shows 1.17 ohms. Wicked with TFC. Thinned out the tails, cut off the sides, and tucked them in - not touching the bottom.
> 
> ...



Awesome to hear @Andre !
Glad you are enjoying it
Thank you for the feedback -- have been interested in this tank for quite a while - but now i am itching...

Well, not sure whether to thank you or be cross with you for your post... 
more fomo developing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> Awesome to hear @Andre !
> Glad you are enjoying it
> Thank you for the feedback -- have been interested in this tank for quite a while - but now i am itching...
> 
> ...


"Silver's DIY Experience Thread"
"Silver's Juggerknot Experience Thread"
"Silver's Dani Mini Experience Thread"
I'm keeping notes @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JB1987 (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> Awesome to hear @Andre !
> Glad you are enjoying it
> Thank you for the feedback -- have been interested in this tank for quite a while - but now i am itching...
> 
> ...



I think you'll enjoy this tank @Silver , I agree with Andre's thoughts. The flavour is more crisp, with my daily fruity ice vape it really shines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Christos said:


> "Silver's DIY Experience Thread"
> "Silver's Juggerknot Experience Thread"
> "Silver's Dani Mini Experience Thread"
> I'm keeping notes @Silver



Lol @Christos
I see you are taking notes and you going to start increasing the pressure on me...
haha

The first one has been done though - hehe
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silvers-first-adventure-into-diy.t45634

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Christos (8/2/19)

Just don't put the juggerknot on the Dani Mini.
The Dani is so small it makes the juggerknot look oversized!



Pic for reference and not actually used like this in case @Rob Fisher sees this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> I think you'll enjoy this tank @Silver , I agree with Andre's thoughts. The flavour is more crisp, with my daily fruity ice vape it really shines.



Thanks @JB1987
Youre not making it any easier
When i see "crisp" and "fruity ice" in the same sentence I get a fuzzy warm feeling of FOMO that develops!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @JB1987
> Youre not making it any easier
> When i see "crisp" and "fruity ice" in the same sentence I get a fuzzy warm feeling of FOMO that develops!


Don't forget top airflow with a 0% chance of this RTA ever leaking in the upright position!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> Awesome to hear @Andre !
> Glad you are enjoying it
> Thank you for the feedback -- have been interested in this tank for quite a while - but now i am itching...
> 
> ...


...told you it was a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ...told you it was a winner



I know you did !
Lots of people have said its a winner
Very few havent liked it
Thats what makes this vaping very interesting.... and painful at times....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DougP (8/2/19)

Anyone know who has stock of this RTA

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Anyone know who has stock of this RTA
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Hi Doug @Blends Of Distinction 

The eCigStore posted recently they have them
Here's the link on their website:
https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT32818/Juggerknot Mini by QP Design


----------



## JB1987 (8/2/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Anyone know who has stock of this RTA
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



@Sir Vape also has stock:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...t-mini-single-coil-rta?variant=21402616594516

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Anyone know who has stock of this RTA
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...s/now-in-stock-juggernot-mini-single-coil-rta


----------



## DougP (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> Hi Doug @Blends Of Distinction
> 
> The eCigStore posted recently they have them
> Here's the link on their website:
> https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT32818/Juggerknot Mini by QP Design


Tx Silver 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> @Sir Vape also has stock:
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...t-mini-single-coil-rta?variant=21402616594516


Tx for this 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...s/now-in-stock-juggernot-mini-single-coil-rta


Tx meneer 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/2/19)

Any coil recommendations for this RTA

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (8/2/19)

Update: After a few hours of use and 3 refills I've had zero leaking/spitback/gurgling issues. I was not too precise and rather hasty with my wicking but this RTA is performing perfectly.

I've been told at work that I'm not allowed to use the term idiot proof (am I offending idiots?)... so l will say that the tolerance on the Juggerknot is... robust

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (8/2/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Any coil recommendations for this RTA
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I'm using my go to 2x26/36 dual fused clappies in them. All ni80 though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (8/2/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Anyone know who has stock of this RTA
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Vape Cartel also has it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> Well after much waiting and anticipation, what can I say?
> 
> This rta is bloody amazing! Flavour is incredible! Wicking is a breeze, running a @smilelykumeenit alien at 0.36 ohms. Great airflow, full flavour, dense clouds. I'm a very happy vaper
> 
> ...


Better than the elevate?


----------



## JB1987 (9/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Better than the elevate?



For me it's just a tad better, but the wicking is way more forgiving. I'll definitely still use the Elevate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (6/3/19)

howzit guys
any coil leg length/coil height recommendations to get optimal flavour? (although from my rushed coiling n wicking its still a banger)


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> howzit guys
> any coil leg length/coil height recommendations to get optimal flavour? (although from my rushed coiling n wicking its still a banger)



i can just barely see the bottom of the coil if i look through the slots, so its placed pretty high. 
Wicking is thin, tails are short (can barely see them if you look through the tank/ wicking port when its assembled).
Running a 7 wrap dual fused ni80, 2 x 26/36 - 0.38 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> howzit guys
> any coil leg length/coil height recommendations to get optimal flavour? (although from my rushed coiling n wicking its still a banger)


5mm coil legs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smittie (6/3/19)

Just ordered mine from The Vape Den... ETA 15 March... I feel like a kid just before x-mass!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> howzit guys
> any coil leg length/coil height recommendations to get optimal flavour? (although from my rushed coiling n wicking its still a banger)



I use 4.5mm coil legs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> i can just barely see the bottom of the coil if i look through the slots, so its placed pretty high.
> Wicking is thin, tails are short (can barely see them if you look through the tank/ wicking port when its assembled).
> Running a 7 wrap dual fused ni80, 2 x 26/36 - 0.38 ohms.


This, my preferred wicking method. 

My coil leg length is also 5mm, although 5.5mm also bangs

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (6/3/19)

Silly question here but how would one measure the coil leg length exactly? From the top of the coil all the way down? Or from the bottom of the coil roll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Silly question here but how would one measure the coil leg length exactly? From the top of the coil all the way down? Or from the bottom of the coil roll?


Based on how i see the coilmaster coily thingymabob works,
its from the base of the coil, where the "leg" actually starts, so from the bottom of the coil roll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (6/3/19)

Sooo, it would seem that I'm the only one thats not getting any joy from the Jugger. Yes I found that my coils are crap, will be trying Haywire flat wire till I can get new coils BUT, after rewicking it about 10 different ways the deck keeps flooding and I get a mouth FULL of juice. 

What am I doing wrong??? Its really frustrating and I'm on the verge of selling it as I'm having no issues with the Zeus X, so far.


----------



## Christos (6/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sooo, it would seem that I'm the only one thats not getting any joy from the Jugger. Yes I found that my coils are crap, will be trying Haywire flat wire till I can get new coils BUT, after rewicking it about 10 different ways the deck keeps flooding and I get a mouth FULL of juice.
> 
> What am I doing wrong??? Its really frustrating and I'm on the verge of selling it as I'm having no issues with the Zeus X, so far.


When refilling, don't force the juice in. When the juice stops going in and seems to come out the fill port stop filling. If you continue then the chamber floods.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sooo, it would seem that I'm the only one thats not getting any joy from the Jugger. Yes I found that my coils are crap, will be trying Haywire flat wire till I can get new coils BUT, after rewicking it about 10 different ways the deck keeps flooding and I get a mouth FULL of juice.
> 
> What am I doing wrong??? Its really frustrating and I'm on the verge of selling it as I'm having no issues with the Zeus X, so far.


Turn mod and tank on their side and pour juice that way , you'll see when you over fill , I never wicked or inserted coils before and JKM is my first RTA,
it worked perfectly from the start , hope you find your problem .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G (6/3/19)

Christos said:


> When refilling, don't force the juice in. When the juice stops going in and seems to come out the fill port stop filling. If you continue then the chamber floods.


Thank you @Christos & @ARYANTO . I will try both ways and see hoe it goes. With the last fill I only made the tank half to see if that would help but might have still been forcing it in. Thanks for the advice guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (6/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sooo, it would seem that I'm the only one thats not getting any joy from the Jugger. Yes I found that my coils are crap, will be trying Haywire flat wire till I can get new coils BUT, after rewicking it about 10 different ways the deck keeps flooding and I get a mouth FULL of juiceWhat am I doing wrong??? Its really frustrating and I'm on the verge of selling it as I'm having no issues with the Zeus X, so far.


Sorry to hear bud.. i have a holiday place in Uvongo, next time im down i can meet up with you and show you what i do. You bring the beers.. i live in Durban if you down this way, i will gladly help you out. If all fails... 4 juggerknots is not enough, so will gladly take it off your hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (6/3/19)

Gringo said:


> Sorry to hear bud.. i have a holiday place in Uvongo, next time im down i can meet up with you and show you what i do. You bring the beers.. i live in Durban if you down this way, i will gladly help you out. If all fails... 4 juggerknots is not enough, so will gladly take it off your hands


That would be very helpfull thank you for offering! Will bring enough beer, in case I'm a slow learner!! Don't really go to Durban much but will keep it in mind. 

4 Juggerknots???? So between you and @Rafique are the reason why no one has stock anymore lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (6/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> That would be very helpfull thank you for offering! Will bring enough beer, in case I'm a slow learner!! Don't really go to Durban much but will keep it in mind.
> 
> 4 Juggerknots???? So between you and @Rafique are the reason why no one has stock anymore lol!



Blame @Gringo for no stock.
But as u can see there are many happy jkm owners. Maybe just play around with it abit more

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (6/3/19)

Thought I was busy rewicking my gear rta, turns out it was the jkm deck, damn you WWE lol! 

So far so good, it actually works good with the flat Haywire. Did some super slow motion filling while tilting the tank and mod (felt like I was busy with a Matrix scene). Leaving it over night with 1/4 tank juice to see what happens.

Thank you for everyone's support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (7/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sooo, it would seem that I'm the only one thats not getting any joy from the Jugger. Yes I found that my coils are crap, will be trying Haywire flat wire till I can get new coils BUT, after rewicking it about 10 different ways the deck keeps flooding and I get a mouth FULL of juice.
> 
> What am I doing wrong??? Its really frustrating and I'm on the verge of selling it as I'm having no issues with the Zeus X, so far.



Definitely go slowly when filling. Squeeze in a small amount of juice, then wait for the juice level to rise in the tank. Repeat. Never try to completely fill it! For me, that always ends in flooding the deck. When you notice the juice level doesn’t seem to be rising anymore, stop, push the ring down over the fill port and take a puff. Then look at where the level of juice is after that. I find it often turns out that the tank is then suddenly pretty full up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (7/3/19)

@Carnival does it spitback pretty bad if the deck starts flooding?


----------



## Juan_G (7/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Carnival does it spitback pretty bad if the deck starts flooding?


No there wasn't any spit back, its more like I was sucking the juice through a straw and into my mouth.


----------



## Juan_G (7/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thought I was busy rewicking my gear rta, turns out it was the jkm deck, damn you WWE lol!
> 
> So far so good, it actually works good with the flat Haywire. Did some super slow motion filling while tilting the tank and mod (felt like I was busy with a Matrix scene). Leaving it over night with 1/4 tank juice to see what happens.
> 
> Thank you for everyone's support!


EDIT: To my surprise the deck was not flooded this morning and it's still vaping normal. Will see again this afternoon when I get home.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (7/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> No there wasn't any spit back, its more like I was sucking the juice through a straw and into my mouth.



Yep, same for me when that happened. Yuck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (8/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Carnival does it spitback pretty bad if the deck starts flooding?



More like a completely unpleasant *mouthful* of vape juice. Lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/3/19)

luckily never had that YET...even tho every time I wick this thing in was in a hurry but it still just bangs with flavour.
nice to know abt the filling method tho
Only downfall about this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (8/3/19)

Yes the filling is not ideal. Did not check the tank today but yesterday when I got home my Zeus x was flooded.... Have not had one flooded deck in 6 months and all of a sudden they are all starting to do it. Almost want to blame TFC cotton as I have only had it for a week now and used Firebolt previously.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (8/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Yes the filling is not ideal. Did not check the tank today but yesterday when I got home my Zeus x was flooded.... Have not had one flooded deck in 6 months and all of a sudden they are all starting to do it. Almost want to blame TFC cotton as I have only had it for a week now and used Firebolt previously.


Edit: 2 days later and the Jugger is still not flooded, will be leaving it with a bit more juice over night and check in the morning.

The Zeus x is now drying after a wash and I will be rewicking again with TFC and also apply the slow filling juice fill. Maybe thats the trick to all tanks, just Matrix style (slooow motion) fill them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/3/19)

The good news is the Jugger is still not flooded so I must have done something right!

Rewicked the Zeus x again last night and it was almost immediately flooded. Made some new coils today and rewicked AGAIN. Will have to see if it floods or not.

It's not even frustrating anymore, it's now more like challenge to get it just right. I know this thread is for the Juggerknot, maybe we should start another for the Zeus x, if anyone is interested?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> The good news is the Jugger is still not flooded so I must have done something right!
> 
> Rewicked the Zeus x again last night and it was almost immediately flooded. Made some new coils today and rewicked AGAIN. Will have to see if it floods or not.
> 
> It's not even frustrating anymore, it's now more like challenge to get it just right. I know this thread is for the Juggerknot, maybe we should start another for the Zeus x, if anyone is interested?


Tagged you on a thread showing the wicking of the Zeus x @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/3/19)

Regarding flooding, what I like to do is unscrew my RTA’s off the Mods and stand the RTA upside down on its drip tip over night when not being used. 

I don’t actually do this to prevent flooding as I don’t have flooding issues with the Juggerknot, for me it more about saving the wick from being constantly saturated when not in use. This over saturation to me is what adds to flooding and also reduces the wicks longevity. Added bonus is the flavour stays on point for longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Daniel (12/3/19)

Finally managed to get my hands on one , thanks @Derek Van Zyl .....

Forgot how damn good the flavour is off this RTA , and it's top airflow so no more leaky business with these bottom airflow RTAs ;P 

Now to hunt for a gunmetal version

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (12/3/19)

First tank done. Lovely flavour but getting a lot of popping. Using 3x29/38 alien @ 0.46ohms. Tried wattage's between 30-43. Cotton too thin in the coil perhaps? Suggestions?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (12/3/19)

Asterix said:


> First tank done. Lovely flavour but getting a lot of popping. Using 3x29/38 alien @ 0.46ohms. Tried wattage's between 30-43. Cotton too thin in the coil perhaps? Suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 160416



Yes , wick needs to be quite tight on most fancy coils (over tight is also fine if you need to hold the coil in place thats fine as well just make sure to thin out the wick ends quite a bit almost a third to half) , otherwise make sure the coil is glowing evenly with no micro hot spots.
Found especially with Aliens , you need to make sure no hot spots exists otherwise you will get popping (little juice pockets popping due to boiling inside the wraps). Tip that I use , before wicking drop a few drops of liquid on the coil give it a good ramp up about 3-5 secs and see if you get any major popping (or those shooting vapor trails you get sometimes). Just my 2c from building on fancy coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Asterix (12/3/19)

Thanks @Daniel. Re-wicked and sorted.


----------



## Hakhan (12/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> The good news is the Jugger is still not flooded so I must have done something right!
> 
> Rewicked the Zeus x again last night and it was almost immediately flooded. Made some new coils today and rewicked AGAIN. Will have to see if it floods or not.
> 
> It's not even frustrating anymore, it's now more like challenge to get it just right. I know this thread is for the Juggerknot, maybe we should start another for the Zeus x, if anyone is interested?


heard the black version seems to flood. not sure what color you have


----------



## Daniel (12/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> heard the black version seems to flood. not sure what color you have



Huh? What's the colour got to with it? I have the black version and no flooding it's all about how you wick and fill......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> heard the black version seems to flood. not sure what color you have


I have a black one. No flooding, leaking or dry hits. A pleasure to wick and to vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/3/19)

black zeus X that's prone to flooding. 
had a black sm25 ages ago that had similar problems and only buy SS rta from then on.


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> heard the black version seems to flood. not sure what color you have


Sir , you heard wrong...


----------



## Juan_G (12/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> heard the black version seems to flood. not sure what color you have


I have a black Jugger. It's not flooding anymore, I just had to get the wicking right. Don't think it's colour related though, seems to be all in the way you wick it.


----------



## Juan_G (12/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> black zeus X that's prone to flooding.
> had a black sm25 ages ago that had similar problems and only buy SS rta from then on.


So yeah same story, I don't think it's colour related with the Zeus x. I have a black Zeus x and it was flooding because I didn't wick it correctly. I only have black tanks.

You just have to get the sweet spot with the amount of cotton to use, the tail thinning and length of the tails. Not all tanks like to be wicked the same way so just play around with the wicking and take your time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Using the smaller 510 drip tip that comes with the gear and the converter that comes with the dead rabbit. Even though the Jugger has a very good looking drip tip this change up is more comfortable on the lips.






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (14/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Using the smaller 510 drip tip that comes with the gear and the converter that comes with the dead rabbit. Even though the Jugger has a very good looking drip tip this change up is more comfortable on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a bit k@K though ;P .... but good to know the DR adapter works on it .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

Daniel said:


> Looks a bit k@K though ;P .... but good to know the DR adapter works on it .....


Yeah it's not that good looking BUT it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

Just a little update, after quite a bit of frustration and drinking about 50ml of juice due to the FLOODING and almost selling it (I might still only because I get more out of dual coils) I have finally got a perfectly working Juggerknot Mini!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

Still perplexed as to why you where struggling to wick the JKM. If I had to guess I would say that you were thinning out the TFC Cotton to much because this cotton is not like the regular course cotton like Vapefly or Cotton Bacon, even gentle thinning take chunks out of your wick. 

I don’t thin out my TFC anymore, basically cut it to length, just take away the compressed cotton where I cut with the scissor, tuck it, prome it and she’s vape ready.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Still perplexed as to why you where struggling to wick the JKM. If I had to guess I would say that you were thinning out the TFC Cotton to much because this cotton is not like the regular course cotton like Vapefly or Cotton Bacon, even gentle thinning take chunks out of your wick.
> 
> I don’t thin out my TFC anymore, basically cut it to length, just take away the compressed cotton where I cut with the scissor, tuck it, prome it and she’s vape ready.


I didn't know the TFC was that special. So yes was still thinning out the tails the usual way. With the last rewick I used firebolt and it was perfect! I still have major flooding with the Zeus x but it might be because of the TFC and the thinning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

Sounds to me like the TFC is not your friend. I can tell you honestly I don’t use it in the Juggerknot, my go to cotton for this RTA is Firebolt.

And don’t use TFC for a Dual Coil anything, I had TFC singe right through the middle a few times when I still had a Dead Rabbit RTA. TFC work best in single coil low wattage. It is a fantastic cotton but not a plug into any atomizer cotton.


----------



## Grand Guru (14/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> I didn't know the TFC was that special. So yes was still thinning out the tails the usual way. With the last rewick I used firebolt and it was perfect! I still have major flooding with the Zeus x but it might be because of the TFC and the thinning.


I had the same experience with the Zeus X on my first wick. But I think the issue was that I didn’t prime it enough before filling the tank because I just turned it upside down to let the overflow out then put it upright again and continued vaping and the problem stopped immediately. Just enough time for the wick to get enough juice to fill the ports...


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I had the same experience with the Zeus X on my first wick. But I think the issue was that I didn’t prime it enough before filling the tank because I just turned it upside down to let the overflow out then put it upright again and continued vaping and the problem stopped immediately. Just enough time for the wick to get enough juice to fill the ports...


Ok so the Zeus is rewicked ONCE AGAIN. I primed the crap out of the it with the afc closed. It's now sitting in front of me still with the airflow closed. Will give it 10 minutes to do it's voodoo magic that causes it not to flood.

Let's see if I made the almighty Zeus happy this time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan (15/3/19)

what flavour profiles are you gents running through the JK. It seems to like fruity profiles. the dessert are nice but not popping like the fruity flavours. if you are getting joy with desserts what coils and wattage you running?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (29/3/19)

Just got my Jug today... Still early days. The saturated vape isn't consistent. Next step... Even less cotton





Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (29/3/19)

Sachin1804 said:


> Just got my Jug today... Still early days. The saturated vape isn't consistent. Next step... Even less cotton



I find using the bowtie method is the best (make your wick ends in bowties and cut 1/3 to 1/2 off the top) 
No thinning out no nothing just that and make sure the wick ends just cover the juiceflow holes , also doesn't need to be stuffed down....
I do still get a bit of spitback on refill but I can live with that as it's only the first drag or so , the flavour is worth it  

And ahem dibs if you decide to sell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/3/19)

Sachin1804 said:


> Just got my Jug today... Still early days. The saturated vape isn't consistent. Next step... Even less cotton



Cotton thin enough to just be able to tug it out of the coil.
Tails short- can barely see mine through the wicking port when assembled.
Fluffed and combed out a little, then trim the edges slightly and fluff again.

Coil height- can barely see bottom of coil when looking through the airflow slots.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (29/3/19)

Like so, you can even use a small sharp scissor to give it a straight haircut in the wick port to make it all perfect looking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (29/3/19)

Thanks for the tips 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (29/3/19)

I'll try this tonight. Wicked mine tight through the coil and did not thin the edges out that much. Tails also quite tight in the juice holes, but the deck flooded while standing over night...


----------



## Wimmas (11/6/19)

Got the JKM because of the reviews, here's my experience:

I am an avid lover of the Augvape Intake, which is a solid and underrated tank IMHO. The ONLY issue I have with it is that you have to rewick it everyday, and there is no bubble glass replacement supplier in the country. The flavor and draw I get from the Intake is phenomenal.

As for the JKM - I have had an exotic coil in it @ 3mm ID and my own Wotofo Fused Clapton @ 3mm ID (Ni80, Tri-core 26g). Best flavor is from my own coils (Not going to name and shame the exotic coils - resistance was too high IMO).

The airflow is something to get used to coming from the Intake on daily use. I have to close down to at least halfway, which enhances the flavor on the positive side. The flavor is decent, BUT, I get an emphasize on the sweetener. I do not taste the juice as a whole like in the description of the manufacturers as intended, or as with the Intake. The fruity juices taste good, but the desserts and bakeries are just sweetened. I also find it more of a nuisance to clean over the Intake. The wicking slots on the JKM are also quite small - you have to nail it to get the wicking absolutely perfect!

Overall it's a decent tank, but my Intake beats it hands down.

They should bring out more top airflow tanks which have "silos" that concentrate airflow to hit coils from the bottom. That's basically what both the Intake and JKM did and which made both very successful over their competitors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (11/6/19)

@Wimmas how long do you cut your coil legs? I find 5-6mm to be optimal. Also prefer the 2.5mm diameter coils, specifically nano aliens coming in at around 0.46ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/6/19)

Wimmas said:


> Got the JKM because of the reviews, here's my experience:
> 
> I am an avid lover of the Augvape Intake, which is a solid and underrated tank IMHO. The ONLY issue I have with it is that you have to rewick it everyday, and there is no bubble glass replacement supplier in the country. The flavor and draw I get from the Intake is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


100% agree desserts do not do well in this tank

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/6/19)

Wimmas said:


> Got the JKM because of the reviews, here's my experience:
> 
> I am an avid lover of the Augvape Intake, which is a solid and underrated tank IMHO. The ONLY issue I have with it is that you have to rewick it everyday, and there is no bubble glass replacement supplier in the country. The flavor and draw I get from the Intake is phenomenal.
> 
> ...



Did you buy the Reload or Fatality 25mm? They are better than the Intake in my opinion.

Why do you need to wick so often? I'm flavor OCD and only renwick every 4 days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/19)

Hakhan said:


> 100% agree desserts do not do well in this tank


Yeah. It's a menthol ice fruit tobacco tank. And it shines for these.


----------



## Christos (12/6/19)

Hakhan said:


> 100% agree desserts do not do well in this tank


I'm running a dessert in the jkm and it's very decent flavour.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (12/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Wimmas (12/6/19)

Brommer said:


> @Wimmas how long do you cut your coil legs? I find 5-6mm to be optimal. Also prefer the 2.5mm diameter coils, specifically nano aliens coming in at around 0.46ohms.



I do not have something to measure coil length to the mm...I usually eyeball it and use common sense to ensure the airflow hits the coil bottom / side. I have tried 3.5mm and 3mm ID coils. The 3.5mm does work but you need to thin out the cotton substantially. The 3mm has worked great so far. Reason I haven't tried 2.5mm is cause I feel like it will increase the amount of airflow which is too much for me already. I'll try it sometime soon and see what I get.

The other thing I have found on single coil is around 0.2 ohm works for me and I get this through a Ni80 Tri-Core 26g wrapped in 40g. If I go with thinner wire or less cores and the ohms increase, the ramp up and heating of the coil is too quick for me and burns the liquid too fast, resulting in popping / semi-dry burns. I like the longer draws so I need to stick to lower ohms.

Below some pics of the build I did tonight. I put in some Nutty Crunch Cookie and the flavor is good, but once again an emphasis on the sweetener in the juice. On my Intake there is a more balanced flavor - you taste all the layers. In the JKM the layers are in the back, and the sweetener upfront in your face.











































CMMACKEM said:


> Did you buy the Reload or Fatality 25mm? They are better than the Intake in my opinion.
> 
> Why do you need to wick so often? I'm flavor OCD and only renwick every 4 days.



I was close to buying either of the two but there are three reasons I did not


Dual coil - In my experience it just drains batteries too quickly as I need to push the watts to at least 60w to get a decent vape and ramp up
Juice consumption - In my experience a dual coil setup consumes more juice and the stuff is already so expensive
Bottom airflow - I am scared of leaking. I travel from JHB to Cape Town quite often and I do not need a tank which is going to leak inside my laptop bag or somewhere during the day when I cannot rewick
I would've loved to get one of them or both....Maybe I'll get them sometime in the near future.

As for the wicking - I vape around 20 - 30ml of liquid a day. After that the coil becomes so black and gives off a burnt taste on the Intake, then I have to rewick. The JKM does last a bit longer though. Never happened with my Ammit 25mm single - I could use it for 4 - 5 days without rewicking. I assume it's because of the small chamber on the Intake and the restricted draw. It's one of the trade-offs for immense flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (12/6/19)

@Wimmas based in your pics above:
1. Raise your coil a bit more so when you look the air holes, you don’t see the bottom of the coil
2. Thin out those tails some more, also a bit shorter so you don’t see them through the juice holes.

Taste is subjective, but the above is how I run my JuggMini.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wimmas (12/6/19)

Brommer said:


> @Wimmas based in your pics above:
> 1. Raise your coil a bit more so when you look the air holes, you don’t see the bottom of the coil
> 2. Thin out those tails some more, also a bit shorter so you don’t see them through the juice holes.
> 
> Taste is subjective, but the above is how I run my JuggMini.


Thanks Brommer, will do so on the next build! Small changes in a build can make a huge difference

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/6/19)

Wimmas said:


> I do not have something to measure coil length to the mm...I usually eyeball it and use common sense to ensure the airflow hits the coil bottom / side. I have tried 3.5mm and 3mm ID coils. The 3.5mm does work but you need to thin out the cotton substantially. The 3mm has worked great so far. Reason I haven't tried 2.5mm is cause I feel like it will increase the amount of airflow which is too much for me already. I'll try it sometime soon and see what I get.
> 
> The other thing I have found on single coil is around 0.2 ohm works for me and I get this through a Ni80 Tri-Core 26g wrapped in 40g. If I go with thinner wire or less cores and the ohms increase, the ramp up and heating of the coil is too quick for me and burns the liquid too fast, resulting in popping / semi-dry burns. I like the longer draws so I need to stick to lower ohms.
> 
> ...



If juice consumption is an issue, steer clear of the Fatality 25mm. The Reload is better imo, consumption is much less, air flow is more restrictive and flavor slightly better.

As for you wicks becoming black, that is 100% down to the juice you are using as it has waaaaay to much sweetener. One particular juice I used caused my wicks to turn black over just 1 day! Other juices, my wicks are still whiteish after 4 days. I also go through 30-45ml of juice a day.


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/19)

SOMEone made a big mistake - I thrive on strawberry and JKM 's first load was 1000% fun and flavour 
got mine from Vape den,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (17/6/19)

Tried a new build and raised the coil to where the bottom cannot be seen through the air slots, but it did not do it for me. Did another build with the coil very close to the deck, and I think it hit the spot for me. Although everything still tastes VERY sweet, the flavor has improved overall and I am getting used to it. 

The more I use the tank, the more I enjoy it. Must say this one is a winner for sure! I would personally rate this as one of the best single coil flavor RTA's of all time, if not the best! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (17/6/19)

On the JKM I found the Framed Stapled Coils work the best at creating a well rounded flavour profile. After that a Quad Core Alien also works best, Fused Clapton’s for me tend to bring out the sweet notes so for certain juices they work very well.

My preference is to run a 4mm Framed Staple Coil (5x Wraps @ 0.32ohm) find the larger coil fills the deck better and allows the airflow to incircle the coil a lot better. The larger coil also helps to reduce the chamber which enhances the flavour.

I run the coil fairly low using the No 5 slot of the coiling tool, anything higher on the JKM reduces the flavour for me. I don’t have issues with wicking the 4mm coil, slightly thinned out cotton and cotton is placed on top of the wick ports with cotton just barely visible through the wick ports. If there is gurgling when taking a drag the cotton is thinner out to much.

This Framed Stapled setup works wonders on Deserts, Custards, Bakery and complex Fruit Profiles with low Ice/Menthol.

Wotofo and Coilology both have a very good quality Framed Staple Wire Spool and it’s cheap to. 

*Coil in photos is a 4mm Fused Clapton*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

Lovely pictures @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (17/6/19)

Thanks @CaliGuy 

I am always looking at different tried and tested builds, so appreciate your post with the great pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (17/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks @CaliGuy
> 
> I am always looking at different tried and tested builds, so appreciate your post with the great pics!



I would appreciate hearing your feedback if you do decide to give the 4mm coil I go. 

I also like to try many different builds on an Atty before I conclude it is a good or bad product. There are so many variables to play with and should not be overlooked. That’s way I prefer to purchase exotic wire spools to make my own Coils which help when testing hardware. Once you find a coil build and spec that works sure then go out and spend on some hand crafted coils to match the spec. 

I also use 4 different types of cotton, all are very good but also very different from each other. So experiment with cotton too, a pack of cotton it really not that expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vino1718 (20/6/19)

Hi Guys, haven't used mine in a while. What coils do you recommend I should use. Currently I think I have smilelykumeenit coil but dont experience the wowness that most people rave about. I'm considering selling mine.


----------



## Wimmas (20/6/19)

Vino1718 said:


> Hi Guys, haven't used mine in a while. What coils do you recommend I should use. Currently I think I have smilelykumeenit coil but dont experience the wowness that most people rave about. I'm considering selling mine.


If I may ask, what have you been using in the interim that gives you wowness?

I am always in search of flavor chasing atomizers. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (21/6/19)

Nothing, hence why I'm asking?


----------

